# Added: The Arcade



## Chris (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, it has nothing whatsoever to do with music, guitars, or otherwise, but for those of you looking to kill time at work:

The Arcade is for you.  It'll log the high scores, and let you shit-talk in the comments as well. 

*Site Features -> The Arcade*

I'll work on adding more games to it as I have time.


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow. 

Cool.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 7, 2005)

Hehe....there's yet another way for me to kill some time at work, all courtesy of SS.org. Man, I love this place. Thanks, Chrisypoo.


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 7, 2005)

There goes all my free time


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Hehe....there's yet another way for me to kill some time at work, all courtesy of SS.org. Man, I love this place. Thanks, Chrisypoo.



No problem, Sugarnipples. 

Tomorrow I will smoke you all at Chopper Command! /flex


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2005)

Snake is my game. Bring it on.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> No problem, Sugarnipples.



 Dude, that's too fuckin' funny! I'm using that line on my girl tonight!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice new feature. Good job, Chris!


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 7, 2005)

Wish I had a job that I could get away with this...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, Seph. I beat your high score on Tetris. 29693!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 7, 2005)

In the voice of Cartman from South Park. SWEEEET!!


----------



## giannifive (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice job, Chris! This site rocks so hard it's not even funny.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome dude. 'bout to start playin'.


I rule at asteroids. Eat it bitches!


----------



## Vince (Nov 8, 2005)

So, everytime someone beats my sorry-assed score in one of these games, I get an e-mail notification?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 8, 2005)

Shawn you're gay at tetris.


----------



## Regor (Nov 8, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Hey, Seph. I beat your high score on Tetris. 29693!



I'm sorry Shawn, did you want to _keep_ the high score?  


BTW, that was my first try.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Nov 8, 2005)

Damn...I thought I was taking the high score at 36000 whatever....holy CRAP Regor!  

True, I haven't played in years, but i was kinda kickass back in the day. But I don't know if I could top that. What level did you get to btw? I was only at 10.


----------



## Regor (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuck, I don't know. Wasn't paying any attention to the score while I was playing. Just kinda went for it. 14? 18 maybe?

There was a Tetris game for the N64 called "The New Tetris". The premise behind it was that you had to get 500,000 lines to beat the game, and at certain milestones (i.e. 25,000 - 50,000 - 100,000 - etc) you build one of the 7 wonders of the ancient world. Well, altho we never finished the game, my brother and I got it to within 10k lines to win? We might be at 2k lines actually. We never finished it because we had lots of friends playing the game too, and we wanted to find a time where everyone could watch the ending of the game.

But now we have a DVD recorder, so we should just plug it into that and record the ending for everyone to see. Hmm, maybe we'll do that this weekend. Anyways, that game is much harder than this one to get lines on... and my highest score was just over 3,000 lines. And ask anyone who's played that version of the game... that's just SICK! (On a side note, for that game, I put The Quiet Room's Reconcieve album on the radio and shut off the sound for the game... that was my secret).


----------



## Shannon (Nov 8, 2005)

Regor said:


> I'm sorry Shawn, did you want to _keep_ the high score?
> 
> 
> BTW, that was my first try.



Cool! Jeez Roger...you're up to 129741!!!

What level did you play at? I've only gone to 4 so far. 
I'm assuming everyone's using the arrow keys to flip and move the shapes. Do any other keys work on this game? Just curious.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Hehe....there's yet another way for me to kill some time at work, all courtesy of SS.org. Man, I love this place.


+1  

That's an updated version of the chopper game to the one I'm used to, but I'm aiming to beat your score Chris...


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> So, everytime someone beats my sorry-assed score in one of these games, I get an e-mail notification?



 Shit, I believe you can turn that off, I'll take a look and see if I can disable it.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2005)

Regor said:


> I'm sorry Shawn, did you want to _keep_ the high score?
> 
> 
> BTW, that was my first try.


I knew my high score wouldn't last long.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> Tomorrow I will smoke you all at Chopper Command! /flex



Smoked you, Chris. 1782. What do you say to that?! Hah.

Even saying so, I have a feeling you will beat my score while I'm sleeping tonight...


----------



## Vince (Nov 8, 2005)

Naren said:


> Smoked you, Chris. 1782. What do you say to that?! Hah.
> 
> Even saying so, I have a feeling you will beat my score while I'm sleeping tonight...



That game is so strange. I couldn't get past 600.


----------



## Drew (Nov 8, 2005)

I think Chris's 1500 might stand the test of time on the Copter game for quite some time - jesus that's tough, lol.

Edit- just saw naren. you guys scare me.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2005)

Naren said:


> Smoked you, Chris. 1782. What do you say to that?! Hah.
> 
> Even saying so, I have a feeling you will beat my score while I'm sleeping tonight...



 Fucker. It's damn hard on a laptop.


----------



## Vince (Nov 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> Edit- just saw naren. you guys scare me.



 +1


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> I think Chris's 1500 might stand the test of time on the Copter game for quite some time - jesus that's tough, lol.
> 
> Edit- just saw naren. you guys scare me.



Muhahahaha, just raped him.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> Muhahahaha, just raped him.



I just saw that. You really did decimate me. 2700. That's crazy. But I'll beat you yet. Not tonight because it's 3:40am and I should be getting to bed (I'm a night-person), but maybe tomorrow (ha ha).


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> That game is so strange. I couldn't get past 600.



I think the first 500 feet are the hardest. The flippy ones are easy to avoid. At 1000 it turns into giant spinny asteriks, and from 1500 on the same thing, but without the spinning part. 1500+ is probably the easiest part, but by then your eyes are so damn tired it's hard as hell.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2005)

Naren said:


> I just saw that. You really did decimate me. 2700. That's crazy. But I'll beat you yet. Not tonight because it's 3:40am and I should be getting to bed (I'm a night-person), but maybe tomorrow (ha ha).



 When you top that, I resign and deem you the master. That sucked.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> I think the first 500 feet are the hardest. The flippy ones are easy to avoid. At 1000 it turns into giant spinny asteriks, and from 1500 on the same thing, but without the spinning part. 1500+ is probably the easiest part, but by then your eyes are so damn tired it's hard as hell.



Agreed. The first 500 feet are definitely the hardest. I blow up the most in the first 50 feet (basically when the thing first starts off). Once the things start flipping, I think it gets easier. Then the spinny things are easier. Then when the spinny things stop spinning, it's even easier. But it's harder to not crash by then (especially when I had an overloaded program running at the same time) -- and then there's the tired eyes thing. Ahh... Well, anyway, I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 8, 2005)

What keys do you use to control the Chopper Challenge game? I've never played it & just kept crashing before the game even started.


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2005)

hold your mouse button in to go up, let go to go down.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 8, 2005)

Scott said:


> hold your mouse button in to go up, let go to go down.



Ahhh, thank you.


----------



## Drew (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I was beginning to feel that way too. I consistantly die at 252, but once you get past 500, you're usually good for another 100 feet without breaking a sweat, as in a sense they give you more room by rotating. My only problem was getting pinned - gettin in a situation where I had to go up, with a rotating thing coming up from underneith me. 

I'll catch you yet.


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2005)

holy shit. this site was already e-crack for me, and now you go and add video games? i'm never going to have time to play guitar again! 

but, any chance of a lightweight FPS network game? i won't waste my time with block games, but if i can kill a few of you and do some trash-talking, i'm in


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2005)

Adding a couple of games today.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 10, 2005)

You people need to get your shit together - I've got the hi-score to the majority of the games in the arcade.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> You people need to get your shit together - I've got the hi-score to the majority of the games in the arcade.



You will never defeat my Chopper Challenge mastery!


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2005)

*Added a small timer to the bottom of the arcade page to show just how much time's wasted in there.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2005)

Chris said:


> *Added a small timer to the bottom of the arcade page to show just how much time's wasted in there.



nice!


----------



## Regor (Nov 11, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> You people need to get your shit together - I've got the hi-score to the majority of the games in the arcade.



Have you beaten Tetris yet?


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> Have you beaten Tetris yet?



I bow to your inhuman Tetris skills dude.

Someone take me down in Chopper Challenge, though.


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> I bow to your inhuman Tetris skills dude.
> 
> Someone take me down in Chopper Challenge, though.



Sorry, Chris. I haven't had the time to really try at it lately. I had a 2 page document on spring pins and electric leakage breakers to translate last night and the day before that I had a 1 and a half page document on a power mixer to translate. And tonight I have a 3 page document to translate (but tonight's document is all japanimation, so it shouldn't take too long. Heh, went from electrical engineering to animation in one day. wowie.) But, if I get the time, I'll shoot at your record again.

I also bow to Regor's inhuman Tetris skills.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 11, 2005)

regor is crazy, I have officially proclaimed it!


----------



## Regor (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, I am crazy... cuz I think I can beat that score!


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> Yes, I am crazy... cuz I think I can beat that score!



DO IT!!!

Note: Look at how many posts I HAVE!!!! GASP!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2005)

Still trying to beat Regor's high score on Tetris.....no such luck..


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 12, 2005)

*NITELIGHTBOY, I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!!!*

The Curveball-trophy is mine yet again! On that note: things get absolutely frantic at level 9.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2005)

I will never be defeated at chopper challenge!


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2005)

Chris said:


> I will never be defeated at chopper challenge!



Dude, you just got beat. Smooooked. Smueske has a score of 2809. I just tried again and beat my old record and Sentient's with 2104, but still quite a ways behind you and smueske..


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2005)

!



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2005)

Chris, you should add a feature showing how long the current champion's record has stood for. That'd be interesting to see how often someone's score lasts/gets beaten.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2005)

If you click the list of High Scores there's a timestamp, but yeah, I'll look into coding up something that'll give an actual time for the #1 rank.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=scores&name=asteroids


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah, I know that... but I was thinking of something that stated something on the main page where it says who the champion is, like

Champion:
XXX
With a high score of
###
has held the record for YY days


----------



## Shawn (Nov 14, 2005)

Regor said:


> yeah, I know that... but I was thinking of something that stated something on the main page where it says who the champion is, like
> 
> Champion:
> XXX
> ...


Still trying to beat your high score on tetris, Regor.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Still trying to beat your high score on tetris, Regor.



[asshole]
I know
[/asshole]


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2005)

BTW, check out the very last 'high' score on Tetris. LOL


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2005)

Uh oh... Shawn scored a 90k. He's gettin close. I guess I should try beating my score before he does. LOL

/me goes and practices on the N64 version of the game to get warmed up.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 17, 2005)

Regor got SERVED!


----------



## Regor (Nov 17, 2005)

There was a dance-off??

Yeah, he may have finally beat my score. But just remember...


MINE was on my FIRST try! So I still think I deserve my Tetris God title.  

(And I will beat his score. don't worry. I'll just hit 150k just to 1up him)


----------



## Shawn (Nov 17, 2005)

Regor said:


> There was a dance-off??
> 
> Yeah, he may have finally beat my score. But just remember...
> 
> ...


 You know what, you are the Tetris God because it took me forever to beat your high score.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 17, 2005)

I NEED to beat R777's CurveBall score. I've almost got it.. at 26,000. \m/


----------



## Regor (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm coming for you Shawn! LOL

(Damn, I was on a role tonight, but alas it's too late here. Gotta get some sleep!)


----------



## Makelele (Nov 18, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I NEED to beat R777's CurveBall score. I've almost got it.. at 26,000. \m/



Hah, you're not even in the top-10 with that score


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 18, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I NEED to beat R777's CurveBall score. I've almost got it.. at 26,000. \m/



Sorry, not gonna happen. Let me tell you this - there's a fuckload of difference even at 500 points when you're above ~24.000. I struggled with beating nitelightboy's score the first time - a 3.000 point headstart is a _whole_ lot. That's level 9.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 19, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I NEED to beat R777's CurveBall score. I've almost got it.. at 26,000. \m/



Now you need to beat my score of 30010...


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 19, 2005)

Makelele said:


> Now you need to beat my score of 30010...




Props to ya. However, I'm on the task already.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 19, 2005)

Go fuck yourself, Makelele.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 20, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Go fuck yourself, Makelele.



OK, you're clearly insane. I don't think I'm even going to try to beat you're score anymore.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ha ha, phew. That's good, I was beginning to fry in the end.  Good match!
HB, how's your shot at the highscores going, by the way?


----------



## Regor (Nov 23, 2005)

I have reclaimed my rightful crown.

(Sorry Shawn - You'll have to do better than that)


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 23, 2005)

That took you a while, but when it comes to Tetris, both of you guys are MACHINES. 

Yo HB, how's it going with that Curveball score?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2005)

Right about now, this is how I feel about Tetris - 

Regor, Im working on beating your score but Im not liking Tetris lately.....


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2005)

Regor said:


> I have reclaimed my rightful crown.
> 
> (Sorry Shawn - You'll have to do better than that)


Sorry Regor, I did better and beat your score.


----------



## Regor (Nov 25, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THAT!

I officially concede. You win dude. Good job. I'd rather spend my time working on recording demos for my band now. That score is just fucking crazy. I'm done. I give. I've got better things to do with my life.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 25, 2005)

Regor said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THAT!
> 
> I officially concede. You win dude. Good job. I'd rather spend my time working on recording demos for my band now. That score is just fucking crazy. I'm done. I give. I've got better things to do with my life.



Quitter.  

Dammit, man! You beat cancer & now you can't beat Tetris!?!?! You loss cool points.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 25, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Sorry Regor, I did better and beat your score.




Officially the forum's Tetris-machine #1. Wear your badge with pride.


----------



## Regor (Nov 25, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Quitter.
> 
> Dammit, man! You beat cancer & now you can't beat Tetris!?!?! You loss cool points.



Which would you do? Waste time playing a game that you can only brag about on one message forum... or record demos for your band that you can brag about everywhere?

I'd rather waste time in a more productive manner...



.... and I'd kick your ass in Halo Shawn! (LOL)


----------



## Shannon (Nov 25, 2005)

Regor said:


> Which would you do? Waste time playing a game that you can only brag about on one message forum... or record demos for your band that you can brag about everywhere?
> 
> I'd rather waste time in a more productive manner...



Personally, I'd rather drink beer & play guitar. Curses....foiled again.


----------

